# Problème site Sncf  et Safari



## baalte (7 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier, j'ai un drole de bug quand je vais sur le site de la sncf. J'arrive bien sur la page d'accueil du site mais quand je selectionne l'onglet "Train" pour passer une commande ou gérer une réservation, j'obtiens le message suivant : 

_Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page.
Trop de redirections sont survenues en tentant douvrir « http://www.voyages-sncf.com/dynamic/consult.time?rfrr=BonsPlansTrain_header_Consultez les horaires ». Ceci peut se produire lorsque vous ouvrez une page qui est redirigée vers une autre page laquelle se redirige à son tour vers la page originale_

Et ce bug se limite à la partie "Train" du site, j'ai accès normalement au reste du site.
Si je passe sur mon boot windaube avec IE, aucun problème.

J'ai vidé le cache de safari, j'ai même réinitialisé complètement Safari,j'ai réparé les autorisations... Mais pas de changements.

Ma version : 

Mac OS X 10.5.5 
Safari Version 3.2.1 

Une idée pour résoudre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses​


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2008)

passer par firefox

( le site snceufeu est  coutumier de bizarreries de ce genre, rien de nouveau , assez foutraque)


----------



## Museforever (7 Décembre 2008)

Oui leur site est assez naze. Dimanche j'ai pas pu réserver mon train car ils faisaient une maintenance électrique ... (oui oui le dimanche, ils travaillent pas en semaine mais le dimanche ils se lèvent tôt pour aller réparer leurs serveurs !).


----------



## rejane (7 Décembre 2008)

baalte a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis hier, j'ai un drole de bug quand je vais sur le site de la sncf. J'arrive bien sur la page d'accueil du site mais quand je selectionne l'onglet "Train" pour passer une commande ou gérer une réservation, j'obtiens le message suivant :
> 
> ...



Salut,

le mieux consiste à passer par Firefox qui ne présente pas ce type de problème, courant sur sncf mais et également sur IDTGV.

Hier j'ai effectué 2 réservations sans difficulté sur idtgv

à +​


----------



## baalte (9 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses et go Firefox alors !


----------



## powerjaja (23 Juin 2009)

J'ai le même problème sur un iMac G5 avec iSight sur Tiger. Il fait ça depuis plusieurs mois toujours sur le même ordi et toujours sur le site voyage-sncf et le site transilien (que des site SNCF quoi).
Dernièrement j'ai réinitialisé Safari, zappé la PRAM, réparé les autorisations.... rien n'y fait.

Le problème c'est que dans mon cas, ça le fait AUSSI sur FIREFOX !

J'ai téléchargé Safari 4, pareil
Je me suis aperçu que Firefox n'était qu'en version 1. J'ai télécharger et installé la 3, pareil...

Je vais peut être essayer avec Opéra ou Camino mais je commence à perdre espoir. Le pire c'est que les autres Mac identiques, mêmes systèmes, sur le même réseau et au même moment n'ont pas ce problème !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2009)

detail
verifier que les cookies sncf sont acceptés


----------



## chansa (19 Octobre 2009)

Je re-ouvre le poste car j'ai le même problème et je veux pas passer par firefox mais utiliser safari 4. J'ai d'autre postes Mac qui eux n'ont pas ce problème la !!!! 

Quelqu'un a une solution à mon problème?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2009)

et tous ces macs sont identiques , même types, même OS , même connexion?

tu ne donnes aucun détail
( et par ailleurs j'ai encore vu un mac top bien optimisé  en snow leopard , se casser les dents  sur  UN site : sncf)


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2009)

J'ai le même problème au bureau : Mac OS X 10.4.11, Safari 4.0.x (4.0.3 probablement)
Pas de pb at home : Mac OS X 1.5.8, Safari 4.0.3


----------

